# Ligne de touches numériques



## Momo-du-56 (16 Juin 2006)

Cela va sembler surement nounouille pour certains :rose:  mais je n'arrive pas à me servir de ma ligne de touches F1, F2 etc... et surtout à quoi servent les touches. Je suppose qu'elles ont sans doute la même utilisation que celles de mon vieux clavier PC quand la souris n'existait pas. 

En se servant de ces touches que je connaissais par coeur j'allais très vite et j'aimerais bien faire de même maintenant.

Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Juin 2006)

Les touches F1 à F8  et F13 te servent à créer des raccourcis claviers pour tes applis, elles sont disponible et faites pour ça.
Sinon les autres touches :
F9 : Afficher toutes les fenetres ouvertes
F10 : Afficher Fenêtre de l'application en cours
F11 : Afficher Bureau
F12 : Afficher Dashboard
F14 : Augmenter ou baisser la luminosité

Pour personnaliser les touches "F" libres, tu peux aller dans Préférences Systèmes > Clavier et Souris > onglet Raccourcis clavier

Bonne soirée
Mamacass


----------



## MamaCass (17 Juin 2006)

Après relecture de mon post et vérification, les touches dont tu parles sont bien activées par défault pour le finder, naviguer dans la barre de menu, etc....

Par contre, je pige pas un truc, par exemple pour activer dans la barre de menu le raccourci clavier indiqué est ^F2, ca ne marche pas et lorsque je fais ctrl F2, ca marche.... bizarre non ? Après utiliser les fleches du clavier pour naviguer de menu en menu.

Mais tu peux quand même personnaliser et supprimer celles qui ne te correspondant pas.

Désolée


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Juin 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je pige pas un truc, par exemple pour activer dans la barre de menu le raccourci clavier indiqué est ^F2, ca ne marche pas et lorsque je fais ctrl F2, ca marche.... bizarre non ?


Pas bizarre (quoique), c'est tout simplement parce que Apple représente pour ses raccourcis la touche ctrl par le symbole *^*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Juin 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Pas bizarre (quoique), c'est tout simplement parce que Apple représente pour ses raccourcis la touche ctrl par le symbole *^*




Merci !


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2006)

Ok merci Paski, je me disais aussi !
En tous cas, ta question Momo, m'a permis de reviser mes classiques !

A bientôt

Mamacass


----------

